

LinkedIn Skills & Expertise Pages - No Longer Supported - wslh
http://help.linkedin.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/33796

======
stokedmartin
I would like them to integrate the skills/expertise set from stackoverflow.com
for sw engineers. That probably adds more credibility IMO.

